
Publing – A Social Media Display for Businesses - lilyparker
https://www.publing.co
======
buildbuildbuild
These landing pages could really use clearer examples of what the product
actually looks like from wallboard-viewer and admin interface standpoints.
Clicked around for 45 seconds, unable to find screenshots, no thanks.

~~~
hnhg
I second this. You need screenshots and a video. It feels like you're trying
to hide your product isn't ready or something, right now.

~~~
isabellas
There is a "view it in action" button.

~~~
hnhg
Thanks. I missed that. I'm still not sure it conveys everything. I think work
on demonstrating the product and the value is well worth the effort, IMO. I'm
actually interested in the service and so might try the free trial to see how
it delivers.

------
lilyparker
Not actually. Publing is to showcase both user-generated and brand-generated
content. It is not a management or monitoring tool.

------
marban
[http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com) ?

------
richardboegli
Looks like a competitor to HootSuite.

